# CAAD 10 Black inc with mechanical group ?



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys.

Is the CAAD 10 black inc frame compatible with the mechanical version of the Ultegra and Dura Ace (7900/9000) groups ?

thanks !


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Should be I don't see why not.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

that is not possible with DI2 version of SuperSix 2012/2013 so I bet it is not compatible


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

alex_k said:


> that is not possible with DI2 version of SuperSix 2012/2013 so I bet it is not compatible


Alex,

You were correct I did not realized they made this frame available for caad10, I thought it was only for Super Six EVO.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Alex,
> 
> You were correct I did not realized they made this frame available for caad10, I thought it was only for Super Six EVO.


So It's not compatible with mechanical ?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

leo_NM said:


> So It's not compatible with mechanical ?


No and this frame only compatible with electric grouppo.


----------

